# Bay hippie 8/4 solid trout



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Glenn and rod and we put together a solid box of trout and in by 11:30 ! Come beat the heat with bay hippie outfitters ! Give us a call for September and October dates !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

